# Is there a tea that helps calm nerves?



## elwoods10 (May 26, 2011)

Sometimes my heart races bc I get anxiety. Rather than reach for a drink I need to drink tea! Suggestions?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Chamomile


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd say chamomile would be something good for that. I can't stand it, but it was a bit calming the only time I tried it.


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

I buy something called Sleepy time tea, its chamomile with a mixture of a few other things, it's really good for helping you relax, and imo it's really yummy. Tastes kind of like spearmint.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Bethy said:


> I buy something called Sleepy time tea, its chamomile with a mixture of a few other things, it's really good for helping you relax, and imo it's really yummy. Tastes kind of like spearmint.


I used to drink this all the time. It's great. Highly recommended.


----------



## Dov (Dec 12, 2009)

I would be careful with the black tea cause they tend to be higher in the caffeine which is hard on me as a non caffeine drinker. I would second the sleepy time or chamomile (the sleepy time is made by Celestial Seasonings just an fyi).


----------



## jkquatre (May 30, 2011)

Bethy said:


> I buy something called Sleepy time tea, its chamomile with a mixture of a few other things, it's really good for helping you relax, and imo it's really yummy. Tastes kind of like spearmint.


+100

Drinking this right now actually...


----------



## Zionblue (Jul 4, 2011)

I drink lavender tea. The tea is made from actual lavender flowers, i bought it at an asian market.


----------



## kennethmiller12 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Hello*

I can suggest that tea is helpful is make us active if we feel sleepy but more consumption is not good to health as it contain toxin too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I drink Celestial Seasoning Sleepytime tea. It has chamomile, wintergreen, and lemongrass. Awesome stuff.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

Take melotonin suppliments; like camomellie (sp) tea x1000

Cut out the middle man; you should get all your vitamins / sups in pill form if you want to do it right. This is the 21st century mate.


----------

